# Please help me!



## Laura101 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been google searching photography website templates and website hosts for a long time. I am totally overwhelmed! So far, bludomain.com has the nicest templates for the price but I've heard so many negative things about their customer service that I wont sign up with them. This is for my photography business so the template needs to have "galleries", "client proofing" and a "checkout". I also need to be able to link Facebook. I don't want to pay thousands of dollars. Can you please recommend templates and hosts? I need to get my website up and running ASAP.

TIA


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like you got champagne tastes and a beer budget.


----------



## Laura101 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lots are in my price range with what I need, I just dont know which ones are good sites to use.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 19, 2012)

In all seriousness, if this is for a business, I'd say hire a professional.  DIY template websites stick out like a sore thumb, IMPO.


----------



## Laura101 (Aug 19, 2012)

It's a small scale business is it's infancy.  This is really the first step out in the web.  A templete will be more than sufficient for the time being.  As things grow, yes a professional site may be warranted.  However, I hope by that time to be compotent enough to create my own.


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2012)

Most of the ones you've found that fit your price will be just fine. Pick one, and get started putting your web site together.


----------



## janineh (Aug 20, 2012)

I've done mine on wix.com
Its suuuuper easy to work with.

You can check it out if you like.

www.janine-harris-photography.com

If you happy to keep it simple smugmug.com

Pls post what you ended up with!


----------



## 50mm (Aug 21, 2012)

Godaddy for domains, hostgator for hosting, Word Press for CM (content management), and the Weaver II Pro theme with the Portfolio Slideshow and WP e-Commerce plugins installed.  Or get a quote from Go Daddy for them to set it all up for you, if you don't have the time to do it yourself.


----------

